# Scotland Coast to Coast outfitter recommendation



## skogorbet (Sep 2, 2005)

Hi all-

Looking for any advice on a good outfitter to book a trip with. I have searched the web and came up with quite a few companies. Each offering similar trips, but slightly different routes, and costs, starting and ending points, etc...

Wondering if anyone can recommend a good outfitter, with a route that has the most singletrack. Also, some offer 7 days while others are 8. Anyhow, just starting to research, planning for next summer.

Thanks in advance for any advice... Scot


----------



## Pingu (Jul 18, 2008)

Scot,

Look at the Orion Mouintaineering Website (Glasgow Based)

A couple of friends there have done the trip by different routes and they have posted the details on the forum. I don't think either of them used "outfitter companies". I think they were self supported and stayed in youth hostels / B &B when the weather was crap.

Cheers

Fraser


----------

